# Cast Pro gone Go Pro



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Specs
Shimano Trinidad 14A
17LB Tritanium
50lb shock
CPS 8 TO 12 blank
10.4 oz baseball
longest cast 376 ft
i havent cast this blank but 5 times


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice Cast, but what kind of camera is that? That was a great shot of the reel.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Prob a gopro made a rod mount for this season for mine


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

just trying out the new handle bar mount from go pro.. seems to work great so far.....camera is a go pro 3


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

ill give you a 10 bucks if Steve uses that GP3 one whole day this spring...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

lol yeah riiiiiiiiiiight !!!!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hows about replacing that baseball with a 175 gram competition sinker and emptying that spool

I liked the video especially with the SUV in the frame, SUV is not really in the impact zone but who knows wrap the tip by accident and then who knows where the baseball ends up, I have broken off a few times and the sinker ended up who knows where ...................well to clarify I have broken off a lot of times......


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Think ill leave the spool dumping to the internet casters...........its a nice blank and throws well..... easy to load....maybe someone can see a positive in that


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought this was the internet


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

luckyOC said:


> ill give you a 10 bucks if Steve uses that GP3 one whole day this spring...


ain't near enuff...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for posting the vid Jeff. Very cool.

Tommy

ps, I'd love to share the video if your OK with it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice vid; excellent use of the GoPro.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

sure thing tommy and thanks .....if the fish gods smile on us i hope to get a few videos of some stripers in may


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> Think ill leave the spool dumping to the internet casters...........its a nice blank and throws well..... easy to load....maybe someone can see a positive in that


It is a very nice blank. I have one here that I have been playing with and showing around for a few months now.The more I cast it the more I like it. Hands down better casting rod than my 1509 and Century heavers.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i fished the prototype last may as well but wasnt able to catch fish on it....it does cast very well ....but i have great deal of rods that will do that.....im more intrested in how it lands a fish....most of the rods i own that will cast 8nbait well over 100 yards dont let you enjoy the fight.......ive been working in the field with the new excalibur and tommys new blank .........cant wait to land fish with them.......looking for a rod that doesnt trade off distance for enjoying the catch without stressing the fish out to much.....to me the perfect heaver !!.....o and has to be thin and reasonably light lol


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

interested in seeing the non-proto version.......... is it much different?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

not sure why but it seems lighter then the prototype we had up there..........more like the 6 to 10 blank in weight ....this blank doesnt seem as "timing critical ' as the 6 to 10.....i really liked the 6 to 10 untill i caught a few fish on it.... but in all fairness its a very fine line between distance and feel....atleast for me


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

marcus if you want ill leave mine with you after i leave in may u can fish it until october


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The original prototypes came in a little thicker in the butt than the final factory version. Not much thicker, but enough to require a 24mm seat vs the 22mm trigger on the factory models.

I'm very pleased with the performance of the 8-12 and look forward to additional feedback.

The 6-10 has a faster tip and is indeed a little more timing dependant. Both throw the big payloads very well. 

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks jeff... i would fish it for a few hours and decide... sounds good, cant wait to see it. sounds like i may build one for myself.
building two 10' 1-4 currently for a customer... Tommy not do hijack the thread, but is the 12' the same blank as before? i noticed it now gives a 3-5 rating?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

luckyOC said:


> thanks jeff... i would fish it for a few hours and decide... sounds good, cant wait to see it. sounds like i may build one for myself.
> building two 10' 1-4 currently for a customer... Tommy not do hijack the thread, but is the 12' the same blank as before? i noticed it now gives a 3-5 rating?


Same blank with the same rating 3-7 oz.

I'm curious, Where do you see the 3-5 rating?? I just checked the website to see if there was an error and it's showing 3-7.

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

my mistake, I looked again, sorry... too many blanks


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the 3 to 7 has been my favorite light heaver ....it will take 8 pretty good as well....reminds me of a very slim 1502


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> the 3 to 7 has been my favorite light heaver ....it will take 8 pretty good as well....reminds me of a very slim 1502



It is a great all around rod but really not designed for 8nbait.... 

During testing I tried to break (if memory serves) with 10oz. It just kept on bending into the butt. Please don't try this at home...lol

Tommy


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool use of the go pro. I like how you can see the line starting to bow up at the end juuust before you put the breaks on.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Or tie the camera on as fake bait.....let it soak n so go juice fer overnite.......


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

did not hink of using the handle bar mount smart move. i just kinda hardware store made mine. I'll look into that mount prob a lot nicer than my frankenstien mount


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

A used W.R. Fusion that I picked up from the B&S with the Akios 666 shuttle, 20# Sakuma,
60# shocker, 8 oz. pyramid and A standard beach cast. You can see in the back ground it
was extremely windy and freezing cold, to the point where I had problems with the back
swing. I did nothing to the reel but dial it in. It's straight out the box. 

Great reel, I just didn't want to mount the go pro on the CPS as it's custom and I didn't
want to ruin the gloss finish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8giAjt7tMwk


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

castingsfun said:


> A used W.R. Fusion that I picked up from the B&S with the Akios 666 shuttle, 20# Sakuma,
> 60# shocker, 8 oz. pyramid and A standard beach cast. You can see in the back ground it
> was extremely windy and freezing cold, to the point where I had problems with the back
> swing. I did nothing to the reel but dial it in. It's straight out the box.
> ...


nice scream on that! how did you mount your pro?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The standard components that came with it.
It's the first go pro ever designed. It's primi-
tive and for that reason it's perfect for me.
I strongly recommend to check out the you-
tube tutorials. Very user friendly.


----------

